# Dish Network chart error



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

I don't like to nit-pick, but isn't channel 9500 "Instant Weather", not "Instant News"? It was corrected a long time ago but now it seems to have magically changed back again! Just letting you know so that no one gets mislead!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Ahh yes this did get messed up again, my fault sorry. Chris could you please change that, this time I will make sure I changed it on my MS Excel file.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

The chart has been updated. Thanks Kevin!


----------

